# Best food for shrimps?



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Are there any substitute to Hikari Shrimp Cuisine? 

About a fresh veggie, do I have to boil them first or just drop em in the tank?


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Hmm... mine go nuts over frozen peas! (I thaw them first)

And algae wafers.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

I might try using pleco algae wafers  

any specific brand?


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

I give mine the Hikari Algae wafers.  I think shrimp like zuccini too! But you might want to look up prepping them for them. I heard something about boiling them.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Indeed. Another topic to look for.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I use:

HBH Lobster and Crab Bites
Algae Wafers
TetraColour granules

The Hikari stuff isn't necessary and is a bit on the pricy side.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Shirakura shrimp food is among the top in the market...except they're hard to find. You'll only be able to pick these up at Menagerie or maybe from a private person..

Algae wafers are sufficient.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I use HBH crab and lobster bites... I also have Hikari shrimp cuisine but they prefer the hbh... I also have the Hikari algae wafers with they sorta like... And ive heard u can make them veggies like zucchini etc but u need to blanch/boil them first till theyre kinda soft... And remove them when theyre not interested in them anymore otherwise ur tank will become soup lol 
I saw a post on here concerning green hair algae- and saw someone suggested that shrimp eat it. I have a bit of that algae i think in my fish tank so i scooped a tiny bit off the leaves and rolled it up into a tinnny ball, put it in my 5gal shrimp tank- the CRS and CBS arent interested in it, but all the red cherry babies found it and seem to be munching it


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

I feed my shrimp:

Mon, Weds, Fri - Hikari Shrimp Cuisine, I put about 5 pellets even tho I have about 30 or so shrimp.

Tues, Thurs - Zuchuni (i can never spell that word), or Spinach.

Sat/Sun tend to be my "starvation period"

I do plan on getting more of a variety in one day, get some algae waffers. I do have frozen bloodworms, and shrimp so I could add a small amount of that as well.

As stated before on many forums that I have read... Shrimp will pretty much eat anything and everything. I saw a dude toss a rib bone in there to eat off the left over meat on it!


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

arktixan said:


> I feed my shrimp:
> 
> Mon, Weds, Fri - Hikari Shrimp Cuisine, I put about 5 pellets even tho I have about 30 or so shrimp.
> 
> ...


I feed my shrimp a lot more than you do. I throw in about 2 algae wafers a day, these things are 3/4 the size of pennies. But then again, after completely cleaning out my tank and putting all of my shrimp in a breeding net cage, they have nothing to eat and almost all the females are pregnant, the ones that aren't have recently given birth.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

mine I feed with rabbit pellets. they grow so fast. what do you think guys??


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I just throw sink some crushed flakes and they eat it right off the bottom, you can use pretty much any food as long as it's does not have a lot of copper and careful not to overfeed.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Joeee said:


> I feed my shrimp a lot more than you do. I throw in about 2 algae wafers a day, these things are 3/4 the size of pennies. But then again, after completely cleaning out my tank and putting all of my shrimp in a breeding net cage, they have nothing to eat and almost all the females are pregnant, the ones that aren't have recently given birth.


They have nothing else to do other than reproduce 



arktixan said:


> I feed my shrimp:
> Tues, Thurs - Zuchuni (i can never spell that word), or Spinach.


Zucchini


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm planning shrimp pellets, wafers, and plants? lol.

I hope they take care of this bit of green stringy algae I have.


----------

